# Experiences with acupuncture alongside IUI



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, 

We have just done our second IUI which resulted in a BFN  and are now looking at doing acupuncture alongside our third IUI. We have been ttc for 3 years and i have PCOS with which i have only 1-2 cycles a year and am therefore not ovulating on my own.

Has anyone been in the same situation and found acupuncture has helped them get their BFP? and/or did introducing acupuncture alongside your IUI improve your response to the drugs and improve follicle growth?.

Any help/advice/experiences would be gratefully received .

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Gems

I'm a great believer in acupunture.

I had it alongside all the IUI's I had and although they were unsucessful for me, I really think that it helped support me through the tx process by helping me relax and keep my body as healthy as possible. I went on to get a BFP with my first IVF and I really do think that the fact I'd had quite a lot of acupuncture in the months before this helped.

Good luck and try it and see if it helps.

Rachael xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Rachael,

Thanks so much for your reply and many many congrats hun  .

I have an initial appt on Monday and am nervous and excited. I keep thinking this could be the answer for us  .

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had accu whilst on clomid & I think it greatly benefitted me. They say is takes 2-3 months for the full effects on your system & I reckon it helped me get my body in tune for my BFP. DH couldn't tell when I was due & normally I'm a PMT girl so it did def stabilise my moods!


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Prof Waffle, i didn't realise it took 2-3mths for full effects  . Still going to give it a bash though.

Many many congrats to you also.

xx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Gems - I'd do it and persevere with it. You will feel the initial effects fairly quickly - I was so chilled after my first session I could hardly drive! But it will take a few sessions to really help. My acupuncture lady who specialises in fertility says that you need a course of at least 6 sessions during your tx to see a real benefit but also that every little counts.

Good luck!

Rachael x


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Rachael,

Thanks hun.

I do want to do it, my only concern is that it won't help with IUI no.3, as i won't of been having it long enough. Although if you say 6 sessions...i am hoping to start sessions weekly from 19th Jan then start IUI cycle around the 10th Feb, so i guess i would have had a few by then  .  I just don't want to do it if it is likely not to help, just financially its difficult to fund with having to pay for all our treatment too, i know theres no guarantee but if its pretty unlikely it will help with so little sessions then i'd rather leave it, if you know what i mean.

xx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Gems - I know just what you mean and felt exactly the same and you'll see that i had 6 failed IUI's before my BFP with IVF so who knows whether the acupuncture helped or not? What I do know is though that I did 3 IUI's without acupuncture and 3 with. The 3 cycles where I had acupuncture, I felt mush better in myself and coped with the stress better. It also gave me some me time which was away from tx - its SO important to look after yourself during this time because it is very draining and that can't help.

I'm a member of Leeds Health Fund (google it and you'll find their website) - I'm fairly certain you don't have to live in Leeds to be a memeber. You pay a monthly fee of about £15 but can then claim 50% of various tx including acupuncture and reflexology so in one session a month it had paid for itself. I always got reimbursed very quickly (less than a week) and it really helped me with the cost.

There are no guarantees hun otherwise we'd all just have acupuncture but I jst felt like I wanted to try something else alongside the medical tx. Let me know what you decide..and most importantly - don't give up..it WILL happen   

Rachael xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah Rachael thanks so much,

I remember when i had one treatment of acupuncture with my GP, he said i responded really well because of the way it made me feel, i felt really awful afterwards, so drained and weak, he made me stay laying down for ages, however i would gladly go through that everytime for a chance of a bfp . I did make an appointment to see him but was advised to see someone who specialises in fertility.

I have the acupuncturists mobile now so going to call him tonight. Need to check his availability for the weeks ahead as he only does one day at my local clinic. I really think i will do it and hope i can see him.

I will def have a look at the Leeds Health Fund, thank you. Thats such a good idea. 

As much as i wish you hadn't had to go through so much to get your bfp, it gives me hope that it could still happen for us, hope that comes across how i mean it to  .

Thanks so much for your advice, time and kindness  .

One more thing...with the cycles you did acupunture alongside, did you see a difference in follie growth?. 

xxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Gems

My first acupuncture appointment made me feel really weird too! After that, the effects were much more positive and I felt quite uplifted afterwards. Definately tell the new guy how you responded last time and he might be able to use some points that make you feel a bit better.

I never had a great number of follies - with my IUI's I had only 1 or 2 at the most and with IVF I got up to 8 - they collected 6 eggs, 4 fertilised, 2 were suitable for use and were returned to me at ET and have stayed with me since  As it was my first IVF, I've no idea how I would have responded without the acupuncture but I really do think that quality rather than quantity is the key. My womb lining improved during my acupuncture tx and I didn't suffer badly with side effects.

There is now research to show that with IVF acupuncture does improve your chance.

Rachael xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks again , 

I have never really looked on it as quality is better than quantity, not sure why , but that is so true and that is how i am going to think from now on, thank you . And to know your womb lining improved is great news. Thats promising that it has been shown to help IVF with research too.

xx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

One of my FF's here nearly cancelled her cycle due to low response - I think she only had 2 or 3 follies - she's now 13 weeks pregnant! Others I know have had 18-20 follies and nothing so get your egg quality good - that's my tip


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah i love to hear success stories!.

Thanks for all your help.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Gems, 

We spoke the other day and I have just had a BFP from my 3rd IUI.

I started acupuncture on the 24th November and had my insemination on the 16th December. The lady who treats me said it was important to get good blood flow to the uterus so she concentrated on that area and checked my pulses before and after treatment.

It was always very relaxing but I wasnt too sure about the results, DH noticed a change in my moods almost immediately and I only had around 5 sessions including the day of insemination.

Even though I only had one lead follie, my lining was perfect on Day 12 whereas normally I take alot longer (day 19 first IUI, day 28 second, IUI).

I recommend it wholeheartedly, I also drank Green tea (2 cups a day only until insemination) and took pro natal vitamins. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done Sammy - what a fantastic Christmas present!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you so much, congratulations on your twins! I am enjoying every minute of my early symptons as I honestly never thought I woul get here

xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sammy-Thanks hun, your experience keeps me so positive  . I am looking forward to my appt and listening to what he has to say.

xx


----------



## Charliemum2b (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Gems,
I've just joined the site but i thought id reply to your post before introducing myself properly. I am due to start IUI this month and i am going for my second acupuncture session next monday. Although im sceptical about the effects on my fertility, i definately came out ALOT more relaxed and calm, which surely is a good thing   It didnt hurt and i wasnt embarrased by exposing certain bits (i had remembered to shave my legs!  ) So, i say go for it, im sure your DH will notice a difference, and you will hopefully feel the benefits straight away.
xxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well i went for my initial appt today and i didn't get as far as the needles going in  , it was a horrible place and the guy was not the most warm person. I was terrified, ended up in tears, so it was a mutual decision that the stress of going would outweigh the benefits. So no acupuncture for me, i can't help thinking though that if the practitioner was nicer i might have coped better. I have had it before once and found it painful and really exhausted afterwards, i was really hoping i would be able to do it again but too traumatic. Going to look at having reflexology again....unless anyone else has any suggestions??.


Charliemum2b-Thanks for your reply, i'm glad you are enjoying it. 

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Gems   So sorry you had another bad experience. If you dont feel comfortable enough then you did right to leave. Reflexology is all about the feet isnt it? There is some threads on here about it, supposed to be really relaxing.

In the meantime why dont you try a relaxing CD as well? My acupuncturist suggested this whilst placing two hands below your belly button and breathing deeply. You are supposed to envisage all the good energy flowing through your uterus. She also suggested a few stretches during the day, stretching both arms upto the sky then back down. This is supposed to move the energy around you body.

I hope this helps? Let me know how you get on with your reflexology xx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Gems - don't worry hun, it sounds like its not for you and the strange fella obviously didn't help! Some people really believe in reflexology - I loved it too, it definately makes you feel good. I did quite a lot of yoga too in the run up to my tx..i think that helped - have you tried it?

Rachxxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sammy-Thanks hun. I actually have some relaxation cd's, i should use them more, i am def going to. I had reflexology alongside our first IUI, she become a friend and is lovely although not specialised in fertility so this time i am looking for one who specialises in fertility. I have found one in a nearby town who has done extra training in reflexology for fertility/pregnancy, i have left her a voicemail. When i had it, it was so relaxing and i really looked forward to the sessions, i would fall asleep sometimes. I really found it very relaxing. Thanks for the stretching and breathing/visualisation advice, i will be practising them from now on. Will let you know how reflexology goes. Thanks again  . xxx

Rach-Thanks hun. I really love reflexology too, used to fall asleep . No i haven't tried yoga, do you use a dvd?. xxx

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck Gems xxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Gems - I've got a yoga DVD now but went to classes before I was pregnant. I much prefered the classes..they did me the world of good both physically and mentally..good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks ladies, will let you know.

xx


----------

